# sécuriser



## tgarvey

_sécuriser_ en espagnole?

Merci


----------



## Marcelot

Danos el contexto por favor.

Gracias.


----------



## lautr

Est-ce que tu parles de ça?


----------



## tgarvey

Non, lautr. Plutôt au sens de _mettre en securité_. Merci.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Puede ser "resguardar", en el sentido de proteger pero haría falta más información.
Saludos.


----------



## Marcelot

Perdón tgarvey, pero si no te hemos dado una traducción y si tú mismo lo preguntas, será porque este término no tiene un equivalente exacto.

Cuanto tú dices "plutôt" no nos das ninguna pista.

¿Podrías darnos por favor toda la frase?

Gracias.


----------



## tgarvey

Merci, Iglesia. 

Toutes mes excuses, Marcelot. "Sécuriser" me semble relativement nouveau en français. De toute façon, je ne le trouve dans aucun de mes dictionnaires. Je pensais aux fusillades à Colombine et Virginia Tech. où les forces de l'ordre avaient - à mon avis - perdu du temps précieux à _sécuriser_ les lieux avant d'arrêter les massacres. Peut-être que j'ai mal compris le sens du mot. . mais voilà.

Bien à tous


----------



## GURB

Hola
* segurizar* se usa mucho en informática por ejemplo: segurizar un sistema; segurizar los pagos etc...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Entonces, podría ser "proteger/resguardar" pero no traduce exactamente
sécuriser.


----------



## Marcelot

Dos propuestas:

"Las fuerzas del orden habían perdido, en mi opinión, un tiempo muy valioso intentando que el lugar fuese seguro en vez de detener las masacres".

"Las fuerzas del orden habían perdido, a mi parecer, un tiempo muy valioso intentando proteger el lugar en vez de impedir las masacres".

Ojalá haya nuevas propuestas porque no me parece muy fácil.

Hasta luego...


----------



## Tximeleta123

Buenos tardes,

¿Qué os parece "salvaguardar"?


----------



## tgarvey

Me pregunto si _tranquilizar_ como traducción de "sécuriser" en el diccionario de este sitio es correcto. ¿Qué le parece?


----------



## replicante7

tgarvey said:


> où les forces de l'ordre avaient - à mon avis - perdu du temps précieux à _sécuriser_ les lieux avant d'arrêter les massacres. Peut-être que j'ai mal compris le sens du mot. . mais voilà.
> 
> Bien à tous


¿Preservar? ¿asegurar? Pardon, je suis  "una intrusa" en este foro.


----------



## lautr

tgarvey said:


> Me pregunto si _tranquilizar_ como traducción de "sécuriser" en el diccionario de este sitio es correcto. ¿Qué le parece?


 
Del "Petit Robert":

*sécuriser:*

I. *Apporter un sentiment de sécurité, de confiance en soi à*. → rassurer. _Sécuriser un enfant. Discours pour sécuriser l'opinion_ (→ sécurisant). _Se sentir sécurisé_.  

[...]

II/3. *Munir d'un dispositif de sécurité, de protection*. _Sécuriser son système informatique_. — P. p. adj. _Résidence sécurisée_.


----------



## Tximeleta123

¿Qué os parece?:

Las fuerzas del orden habían perdido, en mi opinión, un tiempo muy valioso intentando "garantizar la seguridad" en vez de detener la masacre.


----------



## tgarvey

Bueno, lautr. El mío se remonta a 1967 (¡ !)


----------



## myrtillette

Bonsoir,
Comment diriez-vous (dans un contexte de conflit militaire) "L'ensemble du territoire n'est pas encore sécurisé" (dans le sens de rendu sûr): 
*el conjunto del territorio todavia no es asegurado? seguro? *
*Merci pour votre aide. M*


----------



## Azzu

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola de nuevo!! 
J'ai un problème avec le verbe sécuriser ici dans une notice d'installation d'une machine: "Ne pas faire de raccordement pneumatique ou électrique si l'outil est à l’extérieur de la machine (*Les mouvements mécaniques ne seraient pas* *sécurisés*). 
Ma tentative : "los movimientos mecánicos no serían segurizados".


----------



## MAGIGAN

YO PIENSO QUE PODRIA SER:

los movimientos mecánicos no estarían asegurados


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Si dices que no estarían asegurados podríamos interpretar que dudas de que existan, quizás sí, quizás no; nadie te lo asegura.

Creo que "vulnera/altera su seguridad" podría quedar más claro. Espera más opiniones, por fa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Azzu

Merci à toutes les 2!!


----------



## luna3228

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos,

Tengo una duda respecto a la traduccion de esta expresión : "sécurises ta conduite" : conduces con toda seguridad/ tranquilidad?

Contexto: conduccción moto

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

luna3228 said:


> "sécurises ta conduite"


 
Asegura tu conducción.


----------



## luna3228

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## MaiteGU

Apuesto en todos los casos por "garantizar la seguridad" como propone Tximeleta.

Ah, querría añadir que "masacre" es un galicismo poco aconsejable. En castellano tenemos matanza.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

MaiteGU said:


> Apuesto en todos los casos por "garantizar la seguridad" como propone Tximeleta.
> 
> Ah, querría añadir que "masacre" es un galicismo poco aconsejable. En castellano tenemos matanza.


 
Hola *Maite*:

Supongo que te refieres a la discusión de hace 3 años.


----------



## MaiteGU

No. Leo hace tiempo el foro a salto de mata.
Pero sólo participo desde ayer y  no lo conozco a fondo.
Ha sido una reacción espontánea.


----------



## luna3228

Gracias a todos.

Esta expresión que he encontrado varias veces en varios documentos. No es una expresión tan fácil de traducir. Para mí, es una expresión un poco "fourre-tout", a saber que en función del contexto, se puede traducir de cierta forma o de otra, en función de la sensibilidad del traductor o traductora. "sécuriser le périmètre" por ejemplo. 

En todo caso, gracias por vuestras ayudas respectivas.


----------

